# Hublot CF or AP RO



## lzz73 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello folks,

I am looking for a new watch. Specifically, I have narrowed it down to the following, both available from ADs:

1. Hublot Classic Fusion Black Magic 45mm ($9,600)

2. AP Royal Oak Stainless (the basic one, $11,900 discounted from $14,000)

I like the Hublot, but my gut instinct is saying #2 is the overall better bang for the buck in terms of longevity, holding value, collectible, etc.

Also, I'm having a hard time understanding why #1 is more expensive than my 'benchmark' watch, Rolex Sub Date SS (that is what I wear now).

Thoughts?


----------



## mikemargolis (Nov 14, 2009)

Since I work for Hublot and so must have a biased opinion, I will only say that you should buy the watch that you like better, the one that"sings" to you. They are both great watches, vastly different in style.



lzz73 said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding why #1 is more expensive than my 'benchmark' watch, Rolex Sub Date SS (that is what I wear now).


Here I can offer a couple thoughts: The Classic Fusion has a black ceramic (zirconium oxide) case, which is virtually scratchproof, extremely hard, anti allergenic, light weight and very difficult and expensive to manufacture. It has the same material as the bezel, and has a real carbon fiber dial, plus a movement with an in-house module to move the date further out to the side of the dial.

It is by no means a "cheap watch." I own a Rolex and so will not compare ours to theirs, just say that you can be happy with any of these three you mention.


----------



## lzz73 (Aug 25, 2011)

Mike - thanks for the feedback and info. In particular I was curious about the 'scratch resistance,' so I appreciate you addressing that.


----------



## mikemargolis (Nov 14, 2009)

"Ceramic" used in most watch cases is actually Zirconium Oxide, and is very hard.

Vickers Hardness Scale (MPa) 

18K Gold 125
Aluminum 167
Magnesium 175
Stainless Steel 400
Palladium 461
Platinum 549
Tantalum 873
Titanium 970
Tungsten 3430
Zirconium Oxide 6200

The only issue is that with extreme hardness comes brittleness. So a drop onto a bathroom tile floor might result in a chip or crack instead of a dent like would happen in a gold or steel cased watch. It is quite rare but does happen every once in a while.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

You should definitely buy what you will be happy with at the end of the day. Usually, going with your gut feeling will avoid buyers remorse or Flipperville ;-)


----------



## Hoang928 (Apr 11, 2008)

The Ap royal oak is a classic that haven't really change much since it came out(besides bolder waffle dial,larger case,and clear case back)
I would go with the AP Royal oak.


----------

